# If the Nugz get the #1 pick in 2003:



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

Would you trade Lebron James for:
1. to the Cavs for Miles,Wagner,Diop?
2. to the Clipps for Wilcox, Richardson, Jaric, and either Maggette or Dooling
3. to the Clipps for Olowokandi, and Richardson
4. to the Spurs for Malik Rose, Emanuel Ginobili, their 2003 1st, Speedy Claxton
5. Phoenix for Marion, Joe Johnson
6. T-Wolves for Sczerbiak, Nesterovic, 2003 1st, Smith
7. New Jersey for Richard Jefferson, K-Mart, Nenad Kristic and their 2003 1st
8. N.O. for Baron Davis,Jerome Moiso, their 2003 1st, Jamal Magloire
9. Blazer for Woods,Randolph, Barkley, Bonzi Wells, 2003 1st
10. Wiz for Kwame, their 2003 1st, Dixon, Haywood
so which would you do? got any other combos?


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by *TheGoods *
> Would you trade Lebron James for:
> 1. to the Cavs for Miles,Wagner,Diop?
> 2. to the Clipps for Wilcox, Richardson, Jaric, and either Maggette or Dooling
> ...


Most of those trades won't work out salary cap wise. Also most teams would not offer that much like #1, 2, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, and 10. Maybe you should go back and rethink this over and figure it out who would want James and what they have to offer for him.


----------



## COCajun (Aug 1, 2002)

Baron's not going anywhere - that much I tell you for certain. Jerome Moiso - doubtful. He finally started to show some promise in Orlando this summer. The Hornets will likely give him at least another year to see how much further he develops. Magloire - would love to see him remain in New Orleans and get some quality minutes backing up Elden Campbell and occasionally starting as well. I love his upside.

And chances are good that if the Hornets are unwilling to trade any of the afrorementioned players, then their #1 isn't of much value to the Nugs.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

no, because all those trades are just trading for either (a) young potential filled guys or (b) stars (not superstars). i know james isnt a sure thing but we might as well take the chance. 

although baron davis...id think long time about that. marion too. the rest...please.

besides we wont get james. maybe james white but not lebron james.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

*Agreed*

I think that the Nugz will be around 5 not 1, last year without McDyess they were #4 (#5 in the Draft) and they've improved with Camby,Skeeta,Nene,Mark Jackson, and Savovic. I think Washington, Celveland, Golden State, Chicago, and maybe also Miami will be worse than the Nugz. So James White is more reallistic, but I was only suggesting _if_.....also as a Clippers fan I would give up Wilcox, Richardson, Dooling, and possibly Jaric for Lebron James. Think about the Nugz if they did that though, projected rotation:
PG Dooling possibly Jaric
SG Richrdson Posey Savovic
SF Tskitishvilli Posey
PF Wilcox Camby
C Hilario Camby
pretty good IMO.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

if i got James i would trade him to the sun for Martix,Johnson but i dont think suns are that stupied to do that trade and most of them team u did the trade offer with would never do them trades James aint prove anything yet


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SUandLAC#1</b>!
> if i got James i would trade him to the sun for Martix,Johnson but i dont think suns are that stupied to do that trade and most of them team u did the trade offer with would never do them trades James aint prove anything yet


uh....ooookay?

then...i guess...we...uh...keep....lebron james.

um, yeah. that would...um...suck. or not.


----------

